# Eminem, Shady Records, Interscope and SIRIUS to Launch Exclusive Channel



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Jeff over at Siriusbackstage.com just brought this to my attention:

Monday July 12, 7:01 am ET 
Groundbreaking Channel to be Executive Produced by Eminem and Record Executives Jimmy Iovine and Paul Rosenberg

NEW YORK, July 12 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- SIRIUS (Nasdaq: SIRI - News), the premium satellite radio provider known for delivering the very best in commercial-free music and sports programming to cars and homes across the country, today announced a partnership with multi-platinum recording artist Eminem, Shady Records and Interscope Records to create a cutting-edge hip-hop music and lifestyle channel exclusively for SIRIUS Satellite Radio.

The new channel will feature music from across the hip-hop landscape along with programming specially created by leading artists and DJs. A weekly show by Eminem's DJ Green Lantern will spotlight the freshest mixes, while specialty shows hosted by Eminem and acts from the Shady Records roster will offer fans the opportunity to talk directly to their favorite artists. The channel is on tap to debut this fall and will be included with every SIRIUS subscription at no extra charge.

Eminem, Interscope Records Chairman Jimmy Iovine and Shady Records Vice President/Eminem manager Paul Rosenberg will serve as co-executive producers of the channel.

Eminem has been described as "the biggest star in the music world" by The Wall Street Journal and "the most compelling music icon of his generation" by the San Francisco Chronicle. Under Eminem and Rosenberg, Shady Records has quickly grown into one of the leading labels in urban music, featuring gold and platinum artists including 50 Cent, D-12, Obie Trice and Stat Quo, as well as the multi-platinum soundtrack to the film 8 Mile.

"Once upon a time not too long ago, the feds wanted all my music off the air," Eminem said. "Now we'll be on SIRIUS 24 hours a day, playing the best hip-hop ... not just from Shady Records, but from everywhere. We'll deliver an uncut hip-hop radio station like never before. I can't wait to start dropping new material, exclusive tracks and uncensored hip-hop featuring me and everyone else, freely saying whatever the hell we want."

"Few artists in the history of music have had the kind of performance, songwriting and producing impact that Eminem has," said Scott Greenstein, SIRIUS President of Entertainment and Sports. "This is a perfect example of artistic and commercial forces coming together to create something truly unique, and we're proud to launch yet another innovative new channel for SIRIUS subscribers."

Paul Rosenberg, Eminem's manager and VP of Shady Records, remarked: "Our partnership with SIRIUS gives us the unique opportunity for nationwide exposure of our new and existing artist roster. While our channel will not be solely limited to Shady artists, we plan on delivering exclusive, obscure and/or hard to find music from our acts. Also, the channel will give fans further access into our world with live show broadcasts, unique remote interviews and on-air artist segments. We are thrilled to be the first nationwide label-driven 24-hour music radio station."

"Eminem and Paul Rosenberg have the insight to see the value in building a direct connection to their audience," said Iovine. "These guys are two of the most innovative people in our industry and what they develop with SIRIUS will influence the future of our business and the way artists and labels connect with their fans. This is the new music business at work, and once again, Shady is at the forefront."

*Source*


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That's too bad. :barf: :lol:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Just what Sirius needs....another hip-hop channel. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It would be great (IMO) if there was an Eminem Radio (instead of an Elvis Radio). I can't express how much I hate rap and urban 'music', but I do like Eminem, and can tolerate most of his songs. Don't know why I like him, maybe because of his controversy, maybe because of his in your face attitude or maybe because I can relate to him at times.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I am also not a big rap fan but I have to admit that I can tolerate some of Eminem's songs. I get a kick out of his lyrics and just laugh when he starts going off on the establishment. 

The guy is a punk but he's brilliant. Heck, who knew he would ever win an academy award! :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

Will this replace one of the six existing hip hop channels or be an addition, pushing hip hop to more than ten percent of Sirius' music channels? Oh! They,ll probably delete one of the three classical music channels, or the single folk, or the single bluegrass channel to make way for yet more noise. I'm glad Sirius was added to Dish network for free, as I would have really kicked myself in the butt if I had laid out good money for receivers and to pay for a service that is more than 75% rock, rap, or rabbit (hip hop)! -- Gee, that describes FM radio and that's free.

It sure is downhill from what its pre-launch proposed channel listings indicated a few years back.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

more people should listen to the message i mean how many of us have ever had rage twoards someone if you can express it through music its much better than acting it out


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That's why I listen to death metal  Anger, rage, death, destruction, pounding drums, roaring electric guitars, no boom boom boom, no urban lingo and the bands actually play instruments.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> That's why I listen to death metal  Anger, rage, death, destruction, pounding drums, roaring electric guitars, no boom boom boom, no urban lingo and the bands actually play instruments.


yes but they dont sing or rap so its a wash


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

They sing, but as with rap, if you want to understand the lyrics you have to go on line and look at lyric seach sites.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Spruceman said:


> Will this replace one of the six existing hip hop channels or be an addition, pushing hip hop to more than ten percent of Sirius' music channels? Oh! They,ll probably delete one of the three classical music channels, or the single folk, or the single bluegrass channel to make way for yet more noise. I'm glad Sirius was added to Dish network for free, as I would have really kicked myself in the butt if I had laid out good money for receivers and to pay for a service that is more than 75% rock, rap, or rabbit (hip hop)! -- Gee, that describes FM radio and that's free.
> 
> It sure is downhill from what its pre-launch proposed channel listings indicated a few years back.


I wouldn't pay good money for noise. I was going to buy a boombox, but not now. If I want Hip hop I'll turn FM on.


----------

